# IXON erhält renommierten Frost & Sullivan Best Practices Award



## IXON GmbH (18 März 2021)

Overloon, Niederlande, 18. März 2021 - IXON, der führende Anbieter von Fernwartungs- und IIoT-Lösungen für industrielle Maschinen und Anlagen, hat den Frost & Sullivan 2020 New Product Innovation Award für seine IXON Cloud, die europäische IIoT-Plattform für den Maschinenbau, erhalten.

Frost & Sullivan, ein weltweit renommiertes Beratungsunternehmen, vergibt jährlich Best Practices Awards. Ausgezeichnet werden Unternehmen in einer Vielzahl von regionalen und globalen Märkten für ihre herausragende Leistungen und überdurchschnittliche Performance in Bereichen wie Führung, technologische Innovation, Kundenservice und strategischer Produktentwicklung.

Diese Anerkennung der IXON Plattform unterstreicht, dass das Unternehmen bei vielen Kriterien im IIoT-Bereich hervorragend abschneidet. "Unsere Analyse zeigt, dass Maschinenbauer mit einer solchen kompletten End-to-End-Plattform jetzt schnell auf Störungen reagieren und so eine Grundlage für Agilität und Flexibilität schaffen können", so Sankara Narayanan, Senior Industry Analyst bei Frost & Sullivan mit.  "Mit IXONs Plattform müssen sich Maschinenbauer nicht mehr auf Lösungen verlassen, die nur einige wenige Komponenten anbieten, sondern können eine einzige All-in-One-Plattform nutzen, um alle ihre Anforderungen in Bezug auf das Cloud-Enabling ihrer Maschinen zu erfüllen."

Willem Hofmans, CEO von IXON: "Wir sind sehr stolz darauf, diese Auszeichnung von einer so angesehenen Agentur wie Frost & Sullivan zu erhalten. Tausende von Maschinenbauern und deren Kunden weltweit profitieren bereits von unseren IIoT-Lösungen, und diese Auszeichnung ist eine weitere Bestätigung für diesen Erfolg. Der Kern von allem, was wir bei IXON tun, ist das Streben danach, Maschinenbauer bei ihrer digitalen Transformation so unkompliziert wie möglich zu unterstützen, damit sie sich auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren können: ihre Maschinen. Es ist ein Privileg, die Anerkennung von Frost & Sullivan für unseren Beitrag in genau diesem Bereich zu erhalten."

Für weitere Informationen über die Best-Practice-Kriterien und mehr zu den Gründen, warum IXON den New Product Innovation Award gewonnen hat, sehen Sie sich den vollständigen Auszeichnungsbericht hier an.


*Über den Frost & Sullivan Award
*Die New Product Innovation Awards sind Teil der Best Practices Awards von Frost & Sullivan. Jedes Jahr wählt Frost & Sullivan die Gewinner der New Product Innovation Awards auf der Grundlage der Ergebnisse von Branchenanalysen aus, die Marktteilnehmer vergleichen und ihre Leistung durch eingehende Interviews, Analysen und umfangreiche Sekundärforschung messen. Auf diese Weise bewerten und identifizieren sie Best Practices innerhalb bestimmter Branchen. Frost & Sullivan wendet einen strengen analytischen Prozess an, um mehrere Nominierte für jede Award-Kategorie zu bewerten, bevor der endgültige Preisträger bestimmt wird.


*Über IXON
*IXON wurde 2014 gegründet, mit dem Ziel Cloud Verbindungen für Maschinenbauer und Anwender einfacher, sicherer und besser zugänglich zu machen. Die in den Niederlanden ansässige Firma bietet heute einen der am meisten geschätzten Fernwartungsservices und die wohl benutzerfreundlichste IIoT-Plattform für Maschinenbauer und Systemintegratoren.

IXON liefert eine End-to-End-Industrieservicelösung mit Fernzugriff, Datenprotokollierung, Dashboards, Alarmierung und vielem mehr. Das IXON Produktportfolio besteht hauptsächlich aus der IXON Cloud-Plattform und dem IXrouter, einem industriellen VPN-Router und Daten-Gateway, der speziell dafür entwickelt wurde, Maschinen sicher zu verbinden und die Gefahr von Datenlecks zu minimieren.

IXON ist weltweit in mehr als 100 Ländern aktiv und hat bereits zehntausende Nutzer. IXON liefert die erforderliche Technologie, damit Maschinenhersteller das tun können, was sie am besten können: mit Kunden zusammenarbeiten, den besten Service bieten und Erkenntnisse teilen.

Besuchen Sie www.ixon.cloud/de für mehr Informationen.


----------

